# need help IDing this tank



## jd56 (Jun 26, 2012)

Well we know it was equipped on a middleweight Western Flyer...but which one.
It has what appears to be a single top tube groove indentation on the top of the tank. The tank is mounted to the headtube with an inside the tank pipe clamp.
But I need to see what mounts the rear of the tank.
This is an excellent shape like new tank. Slight rust on the interior but, new batteries and she works great.

I'll guess it is for a late 60s model. the bezel is chromed tin not plastic that you would normally see in this era.

Help me please!! I hate not knowing what it goes on.


----------



## kngtmat (Aug 25, 2012)

I know what it goes to because I just saw an AMF built Sonic Flyer on ebay with the same tank.

Here it is to see how it looks on the bike.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1965-Wester...754?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a7904ff1a


----------



## jd56 (Aug 26, 2012)

I did see the listing with my tank. Thanks.
In fact I had corrected the listing by adding this picture to the listing on the sell-buy-trade forum yesterday.
Thanks for responding.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?30716-Western-Flyer-tanklight&highlight=

I still can't beleive the seller expects to get $1000 for that middleweight Sonic


----------

